# Any new Vets to add to the Vets List?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone used a European Vet recently that can be added to the October Vets List?

Any info of visits to European Vets with regard to the Pet Passport scheme is appreciated.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I added one a few days ago, but what I did notice when we got to a stage where we wanted to start to actually look to find a vet was how visible they actually are on the main roads through villages. We spotted many large VETERINARIE signs whereas here in the UK they tend to be hidden away. Next year I won't feel a need to worry about falling foul of the time limit and not finding somewhere. Having said that I'll still print off the pdf and it was very useful. Thanks for compiling it.


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 9, 2012)

*Vet in Portugal*

Dr Duarte Stillwell is half-English and lives in Colares near Lisbon. He is an excellent vet and source of all information about pets in Portugal and getting them back to England. His address is:

Avenida Atlantico 66-8
Colares 2705 284
Portugal
Tel: (351) 219 292 2793
Mob: (351) 919 523 953
duartestillwell is on hotmail


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The list is a terrific idea
.
just one suggestion I wonder how much work it would be to put them into more localised areas

Kev


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Kev1 - just one suggestion I wonder how much work it would be to put them into more localised areas

A fecking lot!

Will this do?

http://g.co/maps/7hzmc

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

jamesensor - are the details on the Pdf document correct - or not?

Do you have any idea of the opening times?


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 9, 2012)

This is the right place. But good english is inaccurate, The vet speaks perfect English and was educated in Cambridge. Opening times are the normal Portuguese ones. But he is very helpful and might see you either early or late if you phone in advance.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

keith
very succinct

Lol

Thanks for all the work people have put into producing the list
tow weeks ago we used the 
Vet St Nicholas at Forges les Eaux
in and out quickly
provided our own med 30 euro's for 2 labs

Very good


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Keith,

I'd forgotten I promised to let you know which vet we used before returning home recently - apologies.

We used the Cabinet Veterinaire in St Valery sur Somme located at 20 Rue Jules Brule. The phone number is 03 22 26 81 11. The cost was 38 euros for Twm, our 20-month old labrador. We visited between 17.00 and 19.00 opening hours on a Friday evening.

The veterinaire office is on the D3 route into St Valery and is approximately 1km from Camping Walric (great 4* site). As you approach the town centre from Camping Walric, you pass the fire station / pompiers on the left, followed by a pattisserie also on the left. Just before you enter Rue Jules Brule there is a parking place on the left - but parking is limited for larger motorhomes. Better to park a motorhome in the big parking area just outside the pompiers and walk the short distance (300 metres) downhill to the vets.

Hope this info is suitable to add to your database - the information you make available is invaluable. Thank you very much.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Twm-Twp - are the details on the Pdf document correct - or not?

Did the Vet speak good English, did he only open the hours you mention and did you have to make an appointment or just walk in?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Keith, 

The vet spoke some English. Not perfect but reasonable. About the same level as my french.

The hours I attended were for walk in customers. I understand that the morning consultations (10am - midday) were by appointment only.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks - I've altered details and added both new Vets to the November List.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Keith Just seen the link
 


Ta mate

Oh if possible can you be around to take the dogs to the vets for us as well


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Kev1 - Oh if possible can you be around to take the dogs to the vets for us as well

If the money's right ..................!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Keith

Vets 30k north of Limoges at Bessines-sur-Gartempe, very handy just 2 minutes off the A20/E9 motorway if you are legging it up from SW France or Spain. Aire in village square 300m, parking outside vets.

Dr Nicolas BAUDIN

14 Rue Pierre Dudit Lieu

87250 Bessines-sur-Gartempe, France

05 55 76 07 06

Position 46.111182N 1.372046E

Excellent English

Open 8.30-12.30 2.00-6.30 and Saturday mornings.

€36 consultation fee Nov 2012, walk in.


Kev


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks to WildThingsKev.

Newly recommended Vet at Bessines-sur-Gartempe, Limousin.

If any details are wrong please let me know.


----------

